# Olive Cafe Stop



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

European style cafe located in the most beautiful avenue in Merida, Yucatan: Paseo Montejo!

Olive Cafe is a place where to share with friends a nice conversation and coffee... Where to refresh from the heat for a while... where to present your ideas or opinions... Where to conect Wi-Fi.... In short, a place to make it yours!

More...


----------

